# I heard a rumor that Randy is banging Gina Carano.



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

No source, it's grapevine from xtreme couture. What say ye?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I thought she was f*cking Junie Browning??


hmmm..I cant call it


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope, they're all wrong. She only has eyes for me!


----------



## kingsizechuck (Apr 8, 2007)

If so, my respect for Randy has doubled!!!!


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

If so then congrats to Randy! :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

That a boy randy. But somehow she is immensely less attractive to me if this is true, maybe its the old wrinkly balls?


btw this id definitely his O face


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

I was sure I saw him slap her ass just before she stepped into the cage on Saturday.

I thought it was a 'go get em Gina' type slap but now I'm thinking it was more 'this is what you're getting later if you don't win, so go and pretend to be gassed after 10 seconds' type slap.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Bob Pataki said:


> I was sure I saw him slap her ass just before she stepped into the cage on Saturday.
> 
> I thought it was a 'go get em Gina' type slap but now I'm thinking it was more 'this is what you're getting later if you don't win, so go and pretend to be gassed after 10 seconds' type slap.












just maybe..


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

lol i knew it!!!!! i wonder if she had anything to do with randy's divorce.. hmmm


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I never had any doubts.

Randy is too good to not be sleeping with "the hawtness".


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

It is true.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha go Randy... RANDY RANDY RANDY raise01:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> just maybe..


Oh.....GOD.......so..........jealous.

To paraphrase Seth in Superbad, I would do horrible, unforgivable things to get my ass slapped by Randy.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

That's a pretty hard smack! Randy is THE man.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> That's a pretty hard smack! Randy is THE man.


mmmmm yes it is......I need some alone time.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Rumor a year ago had it she was playing for the girls' team...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't forget she was engaged to Kit Cope, so maybe she goes both ways.

Oh God that's hot.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

If it is true... Props to Randy!!! 

I'd tap that ass... Carano is hott!:thumb02:


----------



## doubletap45 (Mar 24, 2009)

kingsizechuck said:


> If so, my respect for Randy has doubled!!!!


Hell yeah, good for him. 
If I could, I would.
Lucky bastard!


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

hmm...... i wonder what they talk about?

should they talk about mma?

lol kinda weird to know your banging a mma fighter


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Don't forget she was engaged to Kit Cope, so maybe she goes both ways.
> 
> Oh God that's hot.


Calm yourself, Mrs. Swpthleg, you don't want to start a fapticious cycle.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> Calm yourself, Mrs. Swpthleg, you don't want to start a fapticious cycle.


Too late! I mean, this is MMAF, after all.

Fapticious is my newest word of win.

I think what probably caused Randy and Kim's divorce is what causes many celebrity/semi-celebrity divorces; frequent philandering on both sides, massive egos, and perhaps not a lot in the smrt department.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Don't forget she was engaged to Kit Cope, so maybe she goes both ways.
> 
> Oh God that's hot.


she almost certainly does. in a recent interview she was asked if she was dating anyone, and she said "i'm dating around, but i don't have a boyfriend or a girlfriend" or something to that effect. made it sorta clear women are part of her dating pool too.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

It wouldn't surprise me, though I thought Gina had a bf. Oh well...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I think she does, and we were just discussing him.

Maybe he likes to watch. OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD!!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

^
Us New Yorkers are a kinky lot right swpthleg?


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, that is going to be one safe kid.

I don't know who I'm more jealous of.. Randy or Gina.

Probably Gina.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Folks we have a Super Troll!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

NO ******* WAY!!! IF THE OLD MAN TOUCHES MY GINA IMA....!!!! do nothing because he would kick the crap out of me even if i had a bat.

**** damn it... what an uncomfortable position to be in.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

THERES NO ******* WAY!!! IF THAT EVIL JESIBEL TOUCHES MY RANDY...!!! I'll go to the corner and cry.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> Folks we have a Super Troll!


lol! i was just passing on a rumor, and it came from someone that might actually be right. didn't try to play it off as anything but a rumor, i have no proof and won't be citing a source. but i thought it would be a fun topic of discussion


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Says the super troll...:thumb02:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Rumor a year ago had it she was playing for the girls' team...


Are you talking about the drunk pics with Tonya Evinger?:








I'm pretty sure it was Tonya who instigated that, since she's quite open about her homosexuality and seems to be sexually aggressive. She probably got what she wanted later that night, but it doesn't have to mean that Gina does it on a regular basis.


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

kingsizechuck said:


> If so, my respect for Randy has doubled!!!!


as has mine

raise01: Randy u pimp :thumb02:


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn, I wanted to go training now, but its pretty hard after this picture.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Damn, I wanted to go training now, but *its pretty hard* after this picture.


I see what you did there


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Randy always seems to feel the need to marry these chicks. So lets watch this space. Does not surprise me in the least. There must be some kind of Stockholm Syndrome at play here.

We'll know for sure if Gina spanks Randy's ass before he steps in against Nogueira.


----------



## whitebrad (Aug 16, 2009)

i'm sorry, i hate to say this...

now, i like a thick woman, but did you see her legs for this fight? fffkin cankles! wow... i mean CANKLES!

plus i like a chick that i won't have to fight... cuz you know, me being a mere mortal, she'd probably want a shot at the kid at some point...

oh well...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Simmi said:


> We'll know for sure if Gina spanks Randy's ass before he steps in against Nogueira.


Too bad we won't be able to see that because I doubt Gina will working Randy's corner for that fight.


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

If randy is bangin gina. Then hopefully cyborg is available for me. OH YEAAH


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, at the very least she didn't seem to react in the least to have her ass hit, which must mean she's probably comfortable being touched in such a way by him. I'm not sure if it necessarily means they're fking, she could try pretty hard to be "one of the guys" in training and Randy could either be reinforcing it with such things, or just enjoying his ability to be able to do so. But, something tells me that him hitting her in that gif doesn't really make a statement about anything. It just doesn't seem to add up, for him to be like "Hey, I'm going to slap her ass here because we've fucked." Pretty sure it was a "go get'em" slap.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Servatose said:


> Well, at the very least she didn't seem to react in the least to have her ass hit, which must mean she's probably comfortable being touched in such a way by him. I'm not sure if it necessarily means they're fking, she could try pretty hard to be "one of the guys" in training and Randy could either be reinforcing it with such things, or just enjoying his ability to be able to do so. But, something tells me that him hitting her in that gif doesn't really make a statement about anything. It just doesn't seem to add up, for him to be like "Hey, I'm going to slap her ass here because we've fucked." Pretty sure it was a "go get'em" slap.


way to shit in the middle of everyones parade ahahahahaha


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

No Randy, don't do it! You'll break the sacred "half your age plus seven" rule, and bad things happen every time someone breaks that rule. There's a reason it's a sacred rule.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Lucky, lucky man if it is true. Man is the Mack. I'm quite jealous ):


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

The butt slap proves nothing, its a common thing in all professional sports. Following your logic all these guys are screwing each other than?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZVAVHKHE2k


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

DA_sasori said:


> If randy is bangin gina. Then hopefully cyborg is available for me. OH YEAAH


Did you really think an attractive feminine woman like her would be single?








Maybe if you beat up her husband you'll have a shot at her.:wink01:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Randy !! Randy !!! Randy !!!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Too much sex before fighting so, hence why Cyborg demolished her...


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

AHHHHH....OK OK, Randy and Kim are or already have divorced. That makes alot more sense. My friends and I all agreed there are some female fighters married Randy could possibly tag with an "atta girl" and get away with it. Not Carano. No no no, that's a "you can have half my stuff current wife" slap. 

Everything makes sense now. Randy prolly told Gina that if it looked like a win would come at the cost of 25 minutes without sex it would be better just to take a loss in the first round and get back to the showers. That would be my advice as coach. 

Everyone see Strikeforce trying to get a Carano interview after the fight? Pffffft yeah it had been at least 20 mins with no f*cking at that point...the f*cking Pope couldn't have gotten an interview with those two then.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Halebop said:


> AHHHHH....OK OK, Randy and Kim are or already have divorced. That makes alot more sense. My friends and I all agreed there are some female fighters married Randy could possibly tag with an "atta girl" and get away with it. Not Carano. No no no, that's a "you can have half my stuff current wife" slap.
> 
> Everything makes sense now. Randy prolly told Gina that if it looked like a win would come at the cost of 25 minutes without sex it would be better just to take a loss in the first round and get back to the showers. That would be my advice as coach.
> 
> Everyone see Strikeforce trying to get a Carano interview after the fight? Pffffft yeah it had been at least 20 mins with no f*cking at that point...the f*cking Pope couldn't have gotten an interview with those two then.


Very wise coaching advice, Halebop. I'm hoping Randy had some sort of prenup with Kim whereby she didn't get quite that much, however, because I want Gina to continue to enjoy the lifestyle to which I'd like her to become accustomed.

One day GSP will corner me in an amateur bout where I get demolished, but hey, it's 20 min instead of 40 without me experiencing his riddum. Oh, God. How am I supposed to run now??

I thought that pic of Cyborg kissing her husband was soooooo cute. I love seeing two such thorougly badass looking types expressing what looks like heartfelt affection *tears up*


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been out of the loop with work for a few months, I just learned that Randy and Kim get divorced, what the hell happened does anyone even know?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Curly said:


> I've been out of the loop with work for a few months, I just learned that Randy and Kim get divorced, what the hell happened does anyone even know?


OMG!! CURLY!!!! So many awesome members from last year and 2 years ago have been resurfacing lately.

I'm not completely sure why Randy and Kim split up, but I speculated earlier in this thread. I can't imagine it would be easy to be married to a player like Randy, however. Not that I'd mind sharing him with Gina.

BTW, my cyborg ankle is awesomer than your cyborg leg with pins and plates and whatnot. I should get my Xray pics and post them on my FB as a gauntlet throwdown.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

after the fight she was moping on his shoulder, that bastard.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Honestly, I love Gina Carano.
She lost to Cyborg but Cyborg is a MAN!!!!
Gina is way too hot and too good for MMA. Luckily, she's good enough for me! 

Lets just post super hot Carano pictures for the remainder of this discussion.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been saying it for years, she should just quit and do porn. She'd be the most famous pornstar ever.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

xeberus said:


> That a boy randy. But somehow she is immensely less attractive to me if this is true, maybe its the old wrinkly balls?


Eh. Randy goes through women somewhat quickly, he can't keep one for very long. She'll be back on the market in a year or two.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Eh. Randy goes through women somewhat quickly, he can't keep one for very long. She'll be back on the market in a year or two.


That makes me feel better. I thought my window of opportunity had closed forever. On that note, Im gonna go hit my Soloflex.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This rumor isnt true. I bang Gina every night in my dreams so i dont see how its possible that shes banging couture.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Let's face it... who DOESN'T want to bang Randy Couture.










Ny the way, he slapped Tito on his ass repeatadly. Does that mean Randy's banging Tito too?

And Tito's response to my question...


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> OMG!! CURLY!!!! So many awesome members from last year and 2 years ago have been resurfacing lately.


Thank you, I am glad to be back. 

I like the idea of posting exray pics on Facebook; Then everyone could see that I am truly the six million dollar man. The exray looked so wicked cool I wanted it but the doctor said they owned it. Bastard. 





kc1983 said:


> Honestly, I love Gina Carano.
> 
> 
> Lets just post super hot Carano pictures for the remainder of this discussion.


OMG!! I think I might be falling in love with her too. That picture.... I can almost see her nipple. I know she could kick my ass but--- even that would probably be sexy.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Judging from the cut of the swimsuit, and the particulars of this feminine architecture, I think it was exposed but got airbrushed.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but the way she went to Randy after she lost suggested they are F*ing. If true Randy is the man! I would've dumped Kim like a bad habit for Gina.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Judging from the cut of the swimsuit, and the particulars of this feminine architecture, I think it was exposed but got airbrushed.


Yeah its airbrushed out. It looks like they airbrushed the tattoo I bought her too. After 3 hours we decided on a fire breathing unicorn that said "HALEBOP'S TITTY (Yes in all caps in Times New Roman)under it. She wanted something classy, I wanted something sexy...you can see we compromised. 

Dissappointing, she told me she would leave it in the photo shoot.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Halebop said:


> Yeah its airbrushed out. It looks like they airbrushed the tattoo I bought her too. After 3 hours we decided on a fire breathing unicorn that said "HALEBOP'S TITTY (Yes in all caps in Times New Roman)under it. She wanted something classy, I wanted something sexy...you can see we compromised.
> 
> Dissappointing, she told me she would leave it in the photo shoot.


Oh God. Oh no. Having reviewed my ink, apparently some of the words are synonyms that can be interpreted to read "MR. SWPTHLEG'S BOOTY."

That wily bastard.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Halebop said:


> Yeah its airbrushed out.


I used a pink marker on my computer screen and put a nipple back on her tit. I also gave her a big heart tattoo on her side, inside the heart it says, "I love Curly." 
I don't care if Randy is parking in her garage, I still want to clean her carpet.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Gina is one of those rare women who look excellent even without makeup. If Randy somehow managed to get her in his bed, then I can really congratulate him on another "W" on his record.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Curly said:


> I used a pink marker on my computer screen and put a nipple back on her tit. I also gave her a big heart tattoo on her side, inside the heart it says, "I love Curly."
> I don't care if Randy is parking in her garage, I still want to clean her carpet.


You are assuming there is a carpet, given the current near-compulsory nature of extreme waxing.

That's some nice artwork, BTW.


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

Couchwarrior said:


> Did you really think an attractive feminine woman like her would be single?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the **** is that guy? I'm gonna have to hire some hitmen now!


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> You are assuming there is a carpet, given the current near-compulsory nature of extreme waxing.



Thats true... god, the image of that... :thumbsup: 

On a serious note,* when did no carpet become popular?* I just turned 40 and I can tell you when I was making home visits everyone had carpet. I wasn't like the rug-doctor or anything but I never visited a home without a rug, well almost never. Now it seems like everyone has thrown out their rugs. I've even heard it said that having carpet is not sanitary. There's even guys out there throwing out the carpet, what the hells going on? 
If I wanted stubble when I rubbed the rug I'd rub my own chin.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Curly said:


> Thats true... god, the image of that... :thumbsup:
> 
> On a serious note,* when did no carpet become popular?* I just turned 40 and I can tell you when I was making home visits everyone had carpet. I wasn't like the rug-doctor or anything but I never visited a home without a rug, well almost never. Now it seems like everyone has thrown out their rugs. I've even heard it said that having carpet is not sanitary. There's even guys out there throwing out the carpet, what the hells going on?
> If I wanted stubble when I rubbed the rug I'd rub my own chin.


I had to throw out my rug this summer due to beachwear reasons. However, I do NOT believe that having carpet is not sanitary, not for a minute, if you wash for crying out loud.

Hence the waxing mania, there is little to no stubble that way, and if you go back regularly, you don't have to worry about so much carpet resurgence. I've heard.

I think you guys throw out the carpet for purposes of making, the, uh, furniture look bigger.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Well all I have is a little lawn chair in the corner of the room, I better throw out the carpet and make that thing look like a big sectional with end tables. :happy03:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I think it has to do with the unbelievable volume of mainstreamed pr0n, as well. I mean, amount, not degree of loud.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey I'm tired of making house calls too only to fine the carpets been pulled up. There's still porn out there for us carpet lovers but you gotta look for it.

Example:










IN YOUR FACE CARANO!

Carpet Petition
I'm mad as hell and won't take it anymore. Bring back the carpet of face the dire consequence of never knockin my boots.

1. Halebop
2.
3.
4.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Halebop said:


> Carpet Petition
> I'm mad as hell and won't take it anymore. Bring back the carpet or face the dire consequence of never knockin my boots.
> 
> 1. Halebop
> ...


I added my name to your petition. I like carpet. 

All this talk of carpets makes me want to go home, get naked, and roll around on the rug.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm honestly amazed.

I thought that as long as some sort of floor was accessible, you guys didn't have a strong preference.

Keep in mind that if you're going to be photographed in workout wear or underwear or swimwear, like Gina is, there is likely to be minimal or no carpet. Maybe a runner, for want of a better word.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

not a big fan of the carpet. tends to trap dust and mud and odors and the like. i read a statistic once that carpets were super filthy. definitely prefer linoleum. no hardwood though please


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I'm honestly amazed.


Without getting too graphic (not that its stopped me before now ), I like the silky feel of a womans rug. Smells good, feels good and looks good. Don't get me wrong, I like it the other way too, but that nice soft fine rug is perfecto. I just hate to eat my appetizer off a sandpaper plate. 



swpthleg said:


> ... if you're going to be photographed in workout wear or underwear or swimwear, like Gina is, there is likely to be minimal or no carpet. *Maybe a runner*, for want of a better word.


I totally dig "runners". They give the best of both worlds. They add a little color to the room so to speak.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Curly said:


> Without getting too graphic (not that its stopped me before now ), I like the silky feel of a womans rug. Smells good, feels good and looks good. Don't get me wrong, I like it the other way too, but that nice soft fine rug is perfecto. I just hate to eat my appetizer off a sandpaper plate.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally dig "runners". They give the best of both worlds. They add a little color to the room so to speak.


I tend to approach it seasonally, during the cold months there's a runner, during swimsuit season it comes and goes depending on how much I'm swimming. I imagine a lot of women do this as well. This issue intrigues me particularly where Gina is concerned, due to the "playing for both teams" whispers I keep hearing. 

I'm still amazed. I was sure the Mr. Bigglesworth wax was about to be written into law or something. I'd love to hear if Randy has a preference.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm disgusted, ths is a scurrilous rumour and unless someone has real proof, such as a video, then this should stop right here right now!!! 

So, anyone want to post the video? .... Please? ... someone? Post the damn video already!!ray01:


----------

